# Buck Stop training aid



## JazziesMum (28 January 2008)

Has anyone seen these advertised, and has anyone used them.
Do you think they would work? I think they would make my horse really mad!


----------



## jumpthemoon (28 January 2008)

I've never heard of it - have you got any info on it? Links or anything? How does it work?


----------



## sallypops (28 January 2008)

just tried to look it up an couldn't find anything


----------



## JazziesMum (28 January 2008)

I don't know if this will work:

http://www.stopthathorse.com/buckstop/buckstop.htm

I didn't when I tried!

If not, type in stop that horse and buck stop into Google and it will bring it up.


----------



## jumpthemoon (28 January 2008)

It looks kind of like a daisy rein. It wouldn't be much use if you wanted to do any schooling, I wouldn't have thought!  I would have thought getting to the root of the problem and dealing with it in that way, rather than just masking the symptoms, would be a better idea....


----------



## JessPickle (28 January 2008)

wouldnt work guaranteed,  for example most the RS ponies wear grass reins, just because most of them are ridden by small children who could get pulled over the top if pony suddenly went down to grass.  One of these ponies I ride when he is fresh, he can still buck with these on despite they technically mean he can't get his head sown.  Also daisyreins have been used before found if they buck usually just brings saddle further foward!


----------



## wizzi901 (28 January 2008)

doesnt work! tried and tested, in hacking and schooling situations.  Much better to pre empt the buck and lift the head IMO.  Worked for couple of days until mare sussed it out!!


----------



## elaineh (28 January 2008)

Don't do it. Figure out why pony is bucking first.

Sore saddle (fix saddle) no manners (fix groundwork) too full of food (cut back on feed) sore back (chiro) sore teeth (dentist) bit causing pain (change bit) etc etc etc


----------



## MagicMelon (28 January 2008)

TBH I think its a bad idea. Just covering up an underlying issue IMO. I think people should work out WHY the horse bucks in the first place or try to school through it rather than try and use odd gadgets.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (28 January 2008)

I once saw a monty roberts demo, using a buck stoping gadget, which worked on the horse they were using. But have to agree with above posters.


----------



## checkmate1 (28 January 2008)

I personally think they'd be worth a try if- theres no other cause for horsey to buck like saddle, teeth, back, bit, in season, being extremly fresh etc.... but I can't see them working for ages and I think horse may work out how to buck with it on! But if you can sit the buck horse would soon stop as they would realise they can't get you off!!


----------

